
Flying in Cyberspace: Policing Global Travel Fraud - Xunxi
https://academic.oup.com/policing/advance-article/doi/10.1093/police/pay063/5094543
======
polalavik
How does this work? I thought airline tickets were non transferable.

~~~
Scoundreller
Without reading it, you can book a ticket for pretty much anyone with a credit
card.

You can do the same with frequent flyer points as well.

Some ticket classes let you do name changes for some chunk of money.

Corporate travel accounts are probably another vector.

Last-minute tickets are usually the most expensive, but the least likely to be
noticed in time by true payers.

